# pctsTray.exe Application Error



## NightHawk85 (Jun 2, 2008)

This message started to show up on my computer and have not been able to clear it up. pctsTray.exe Application Error. How do I fix this. XP Home and am in safe made
Jim


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Jim, welcome to TSF. 

pctsTray.exe is part of Spyware Doctor. Uninstalling the program might fix the problem.


----------

